
Presentation: The Technical Evolution of Mailinator.com - zinxq
https://manybrain.github.io/m8r_blog/blog/mailinator-evolution/
======
gtorok
Thought provoking "How I built this" story. Great stuff!

------
mpioch
Very insightful and interesting presentation.

------
JackRB
Very interesting

------
slvrspoon
awesome testbed platform evolution story.

------
rugyoga
Good stuff!

